# Maby Some One Can Id Theis Rear And Beautiful "luch" Gold Wa



## Eliran (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi guys, first of all I am verry sorry about my low English level ( I am from Israel...) I hope you will be able to understand me.

My grandmother bequeathed me before she died this beautiful gold watch that was made by the russion LUCH company.

I really want to know some details about this watch but just cant find any... not on the net and not by sending letters and Emails to the LUCH company that never replied me... I am tring for about a year to find some details about this watch and just cant find.

Maby some one here can tell me anything about this watch which was extremly special to my grandma???

Thanks a lot for your time reading this messege I hope some body will help.

Eliran.B.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Eliran said:


> Hi guys, first of all I am verry sorry about my low English level ( I am from Israel...) I hope you will be able to understand me.
> 
> My grandmother bequeathed me before she died this beautiful gold watch that was made by the russion LUCH company.
> 
> ...


Eliran

This is all I have found out, so far.

In Russia, two-digit numbers refer to zolotniks, which convert to thousandths, e.g., 56 = 583 (14k), 84 = 875 silver (or 21k gold)

So the watch appears to be cased in 14 carat gold.

Roy


----------



## Eliran (Dec 28, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> Eliran said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, first of all I am verry sorry about my low English level ( I am from Israel...) I hope you will be able to understand me.
> ...


Roy, thank you very much for this info and for your time, I really tried for a long time to find out what is the exact meanning of the trademarks with no success. I am realy grateful to you!

Eliran.B.


----------

